# ABS light



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

Ok, I'm pretty positive that the front driver side ABS sensor is gone due to the idiots at Mr. Transmission, who replaced my CV joint. And because of this, the ABS stays on. So.... I cannot afford to spend $300 bucks to replace the sensor and I can't stand the orange glow of the ABS light. How can I get rid of the light without either ripping the dash apart or replacing the sensor?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I have had my ABS light on since the day I bought it. There is no way you could get rid of the light without doing what you don't want to do. Unless putting a black tape in front of it doesn't bother you more....


----------

